# Strange food combo’s



## mille162 (Apr 3, 2019)

This chili thread comment (bacon wrapped banana’s) got me thinking about what food combo’s you’ve come across that don’t initially make sense but you were impressed with.

A few I’ve been exposed to that stood out:

Hershey’s syrup on canned tunafish & crackers (from a weight lifting friend who was eating 4+ cand a day)

Tuna sushi roll with banana (with & w/o a hotsauce). Added a nice sweet flavor similar to lobster & mango roll.

Let me hear your unusual combo’s...


----------



## Migraine (Apr 3, 2019)

"Hershey's syrup on canned tuna fish" u wot mate?


----------



## JustinP (Apr 3, 2019)

Migraine said:


> "Hershey's syrup on canned tuna fish" u wot mate?



lol

What, you never tried this? I like to make sushi rolls with canned tuna inside and a hersheys drizzle on top.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 3, 2019)

Migraine said:


> "Hershey's syrup on canned tuna fish" u wot mate?



I'm alarmed too, so I'm calling the police! 

I like potato chips (American, I guess otherside of the ocean they're crisps?) and peanut butter.

Hawaiian pizza forever!!! (ham and pineapple)

ANCHOVY CHOCOLATE ICE CREAM


----------



## parbaked (Apr 3, 2019)

Humphry Slocumbe's "Jesus Juice" ice cream...red wine and coca cola.
They also make a corn flakes and bourbon ice cream called Secret Breakfast...


----------



## Ryndunk (Apr 3, 2019)

Watermelon, feta, black olives .


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 3, 2019)

Black pepper ice cream.


----------



## Xenif (Apr 3, 2019)

Spam and instant noodles


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 3, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Spam and instant noodles


I would expect that to taste quite good. Don't they already have a pork flavor option? Making it chewy would be a welcome addition.


----------



## Michi (Apr 4, 2019)

Rock melon (cantaloupe) wit Tajín seasoning. Works surprisingly well.


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 4, 2019)

Chicken in cola... never tried this one, it is said to be delicious but... jesus christ it sounds disgusting


----------



## Michi (Apr 4, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> Chicken in cola... never tried this one, it is said to be delicious but... jesus christ it sounds disgusting


That sounds awful, I agree. I just found this video:



I think I'll give this a try tonight. Otherwise, I'll never know…


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 4, 2019)

Michi said:


> That sounds awful, I agree. I just found this video:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll give this a try tonight. Otherwise, I'll never know…




You are worse than a dane!

Well, when you are at it, try the banana bacon combo 

Cut the banana in pieces as wide as the bacon. Use only extremely thin bacon and wrap the banana so that the ends connect and a bit more. Fry it on a sizzling hot pan until the bacon is crisp all the way around. Enjoy.

It took a lot of convincing before I tried it. Luckily it was my wife to be who introduced me to it... and so I could not resist.


----------



## F-Flash (Apr 4, 2019)

Goatse and beetroots are match made in heaven


----------



## Michi (Apr 4, 2019)

Dhoff said:


> You are worse than a dane!


Indeed! 


> Well, when you are at it, try the banana bacon combo


Tried it years ago. Will I do my reputation grave damage if I admit to having quite liked it?


----------



## Michi (Apr 4, 2019)

Actually, the bacon/banana combo isn't all that outlandish. People eat fried bacon with maple sirup, too. Not that much different…


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 4, 2019)

Whatever you do, do not, I repeat, do not attempt to cook grated horseradish on a pan with fresh pressed orange juice....

I was out of vinegar and thought to experiment.

It has the consistency and taste of puke while being odorless. the perfect poison!


----------



## krx927 (Apr 4, 2019)

I need to stop reading this thread


----------



## Michi (Apr 4, 2019)

krx927 said:


> I need to stop reading this thread


Please do! We don't want you to suffer…


----------



## Michi (Apr 4, 2019)

Michi said:


> I think I'll give this a try tonight. Otherwise, I'll never know…


This is it:



Not as bad as I thought it might be. It turns out more citrus dominated than sweet (although there is a fair bit of sweetness). People who like sweet and sour chicken will probably like this, too.

Personally, I don't think I'll make it again. It's nice enough, but the flavours are a bit too linear and simple for my taste.


----------



## GLE1952 (Apr 5, 2019)

Dill pickles and peanut butter, Delicious!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 5, 2019)

One of my hunting friends eats pancakes with yellow mustard. 

He says it taste like the crust of a corn dog. I call BS, but I’ve seen him with my own eyes. The waitress always freaks out on him.


----------



## JustinP (Apr 5, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> One of my hunting friends eats pancakes with yellow mustard.
> 
> He says it taste like the crust of a corn dog. I call BS, but I’ve seen him with my own eyes. The waitress always freaks out on him.



That's nasty. Yellow mustard's bad enough on it's own


----------



## podzap (Apr 5, 2019)

Sometimes when I make a pot of chili, I sneak in 100 grams of dark chocolate. People always wonder why it tastes so good.

I use Italian mayonnaise as a condiment when eating fried pork chops.

You know those tubs of Philadelphia Cream Cheese? The original one with no flavour? Sometimes I open one, take a spoon and eat it empty. Just as it is.

Favorite midnight snack: leftover macaroni and cheese fried in ketchup and nature's seasons. Got to eat it while it's hot enough that inhaling the ketchup fumes takes your breath away.

When I get a super-bad case of the munchies, the only thing that will satisfy it is a sandwich made of two slices of white bread and a really fat spread of peanut butter heavily covered with white sugar. Yep, a peanut butter and sugar sandwich. Sometimes, I eat five of them in a row if the munchies hit mega hard.


----------



## podzap (Apr 5, 2019)

Ryndunk said:


> Watermelon, feta, black olives .



They sell fresh Greek cheese in the USA?


----------



## MrHiggins (Apr 5, 2019)

I put green chile on everything I eat. Literally everything. (Any other New Mexicans here know what I'm talkin' about!)


----------



## chinacats (Apr 5, 2019)

podzap said:


> Sometimes when I make a pot of chili, I sneak in 100 grams of dark chocolate. People always wonder why it tastes so good.
> 
> I use Italian mayonnaise as a condiment when eating fried pork chops.
> 
> ...



I want some of whatever it is that's giving you those crazy munchies


----------



## podzap (Apr 5, 2019)

chinacats said:


> I want some of whatever it is that's giving you those crazy munchies



Haha!


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Peanut butter, mayonnaise and green onion sandwich.


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2019)

Vanilla bean ice cream, pepperoncini flavored potato chips.


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2019)

boomchakabowwow said:


> One of my hunting friends eats pancakes with yellow mustard.
> 
> He says it taste like the crust of a corn dog. I call BS, but I’ve seen him with my own eyes. The waitress always freaks out on him.


I'm.going to try this


----------



## dsk (Apr 6, 2019)

MrHiggins said:


> I put green chile on everything I eat. Literally everything. (Any other New Mexicans here know what I'm talkin' about!)


I'm not New Mexican but I understand. Breakfast burritos christmas style at The Pantry in Santa Fe might be proof of a god.

next time you are getting a fountain drink, 50/50 diet and regular cola. Perfection.


----------



## daizee (Apr 7, 2019)

dsk said:


> I'm not New Mexican but I understand. Breakfast burritos christmas style at The Pantry in Santa Fe might be proof of a god.



I lived in Santa Fe for 14 months 20 years ago, and I still order a green chile cheeseburger anywhere I can get one (it's invariably jalapenos, but I'll take 'em).

Every burrito christmas...

Plaza Diner menu said: "Tourists: we are not responsible if the chile is too hot!"
I miss The Shed something fierce. Oooh, and the El Molero fajita cart. :-(

re: cream cheese
I used to be desperate for quality fats on the ship I worked on, and would occasionally just eat slabs of cream cheese.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 7, 2019)

Ryndunk said:


> Watermelon, feta, black olives .


Back home (Lebanon) watermelon and haloumi cheese is a very normal summer dish


----------



## refcast (Apr 8, 2019)

Not so unusual but kinda not so obvious.

Ice cream and milk, mix it up. Basically a milk shake in a bowl or cup. Add egg yolk, too to enrich. Quick fast dessert for myself when I want more fancy ice cream type stuff.


----------



## Ryndunk (Apr 8, 2019)

minibatataman said:


> Back home (Lebanon) watermelon and haloumi cheese is a very normal summer dish


I never would have thought to put cheese and watermelon together until I read it somewhere about 10 years ago. I will definitely try it with haloumi this summer.


----------



## Garm (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh the watermelon with salty cheese(Feta) is a winner in my book, with som fresh basil or mint to add, even better. Just like strawberries do well with quality Balsamic vinegar, the same also goes for watermelon.

A while back I had a chocolate cake dessert of some kind at a restaurant, don't really remember much about it because I was completely engrossed in tasting the things they served on the side of the main ingredient. Un-sweetened wheat beer ice cream with a salty caramel sauce. Definitely the most interesting dessert I've had in a long time.

Poached pear in a red wine and licorice sauce also something that hit a note with me.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 8, 2019)

Ryndunk said:


> I never would have thought to put cheese and watermelon together until I read it somewhere about 10 years ago. I will definitely try it with haloumi this summer.


It works so well on so many levels, you should!


----------



## esoo (Apr 8, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> Black pepper ice cream.



Makes me think of the rosemary ice cream the local shop occasionally makes.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 8, 2019)

I add a little yellow mustard and a dash of vinegar in tuna or chicken salad. Wakes it up.


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 8, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I add a little yellow mustard and a dash of vinegar in tuna or chicken salad. Wakes it up.


Is that really a strange combo? I do that all the time haha..


----------



## minibatataman (Apr 9, 2019)

https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/...most/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share

Let it be known I do NOT recommend checking the thread out, as Im still a bit nauseous from reading some of the sh*t people do. A couple aren't bad and those are still as bad / worse than anything here. The rest are inhumane crimes.


----------



## Michi (Apr 9, 2019)

minibatataman said:


> Let it be known I do NOT recommend checking the thread out


Why did you post the link then?


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2019)

beer & froot loops


----------



## mille162 (Apr 10, 2019)

esoo said:


> Makes me think of the rosemary ice cream the local shop occasionally makes.



Theer’s a spot in one of the main squares in Nice in the summer that does 100+ flavors of gelato. Rosemary, thyme, lavendar, rose, basil...you name it and they’ve got got it. The thyme was a favorite for us.

At home last year I did a foie gras dinner, finished with a foie grad gelato over a strawberry tart drizzled with honey and a good aged balsamic. Prep for it was next level time consuming but it was so good I can’t imagine why it doesn’t show up on other menus. 8 people at dinner, everyone asked for seconds of it.


----------



## CTKC (Apr 10, 2019)

This thread proves to me that yummy is in the tongue of the beholder.

I must confess that some of the combos sound like a game I played with my kids when they were very little- who could think up the worst food combination. It turns out that 3-5 year old minds are particularly skilled at this task- think bananas and mustard, PB&J with mayonnaise or fried underwear.

Then again, some I’ve never thought of but still sound pretty terrific- go figure!


----------



## erickso1 (Apr 10, 2019)

CTKC said:


> This thread proves to me that yummy is in the tongue of the beholder.
> 
> I must confess that some of the combos sound like a game I played with my kids when they were very little- who could think up the worst food combination. It turns out that 3-5 year old minds are particularly skilled at this task- think bananas and mustard, PB&J with mayonnaise or fried underwear.
> 
> Then again, some I’ve never thought of but still sound pretty terrific- go figure!



My mom used to make a snack that was a banana sliced in half vertically. She would then put mayo on the flat side and dust it with paprika. I haven’t had it in a long time but I remember not hating it.


----------



## CTKC (Apr 11, 2019)

I must admit, that one doesn’t sound good to me, but then again, I’ve never tried it so who knows?


----------



## Fred in PA (Apr 24, 2019)

podzap said:


> Sometimes when I make a pot of chili, I sneak in 100 grams of dark chocolate. People always wonder why it tastes so good.
> 
> I use Italian mayonnaise as a condiment when eating fried pork chops.
> 
> ...



I grew up eating mac and cheese with ketchup. Still probably my favorite comfort food.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 25, 2019)

pasta, Boston baked beans, garlic sauce kale topped w fried egg and salsa Verdi. It just works.


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 25, 2019)

Mango and Bagoong (Fermented Shrimp Paste)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 27, 2019)

My in-laws are here from Taipei. They brought snacks. Potato chip that tastes like a salty duck egg yoke.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 29, 2019)

Kim Chee on Costco Salmon burger with grilled onions, tomato, dill pickle, sesame bun.


----------



## podzap (Apr 29, 2019)

Fred in PA said:


> I grew up eating mac and cheese with ketchup. Still probably my favorite comfort food.



LIKE


----------



## chinacats (Apr 29, 2019)

What's a Christmas burrito? My guess is both red and green chiles?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 1, 2019)

That's right or red & green salsa


----------



## ACHiPo (May 8, 2019)

Mucho Bocho said:


> pasta, Boston baked beans, garlic sauce kale topped w fried egg and salsa Verdi. It just works.


Is weed legal in N.C.? Sounds like a serious case of the munchies!


----------



## Chef Doom (May 9, 2019)

Steak a la cart. Servers take weird notice when I don't purchase any sides. Maybe it's because they fail on the upsell.


----------

